# Cutting perfect equilateral triangles?



## ghuovinen (May 8, 2010)

I need some help y'all. How can I cut consecutive equilateral triangles, one after another. All the same size?
Help please.
Glenn


----------



## saproc (Apr 7, 2012)

good luck with this one i have tried to make a jig that cut hexagons if you are just on degree out it shows. dont mean to be negative but its hard. good luck if you are sucessful please tell me how to do it. cheers


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cut with what? Table saw, miter saw, RAS…....?
More info please.
Bill


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For game tile sized pieces in plywood, for example,
rip the ply into straight strips say 2" wide.

Then make a jig that rides in your table saw miter
slot with a somewhat adjustable fence set to 
crosscut the angle to make the triangle. A 
de-sta-co type hold down should be used with
parts this small, and twisting of the work should 
be prevented with stops on the jig board.

It may take some trial and error to get the jig set 
so you can just clamp, cut, unclamp, flip the 
strip and repeat.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

If you just need them all to be identical (but not necessarily perfect) you can try stacking blanks on top of each other and cutting them at one time as a stack.

How perfect are you looking for?


----------



## ghuovinen (May 8, 2010)

I am using a table saw and I made a jig to make diamonds, which works well. I just figure can't figure out how to make a Jig for cutting exactly the same equilateral triangles. I want to duplicate in wood a quilt that my wife made.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Try this idea from Raymond Chambers. He use it for making Texas Stars:

http://lumberjocks.com/iltws2/blog/27586


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a cross cut sled? Add an angled fence at 60° to the blade (or 30° to the cross-cut fence) - use a drawing set square to get the angle perhaps. "Perfection" does depend on getting this angle right.

Then along that fence put a stop block to achieve the length of one side when cut. You can start with a regular rectangular board and make the first cut anywhere you like relative to the end of the board. Flip the board over top-to-bottom for each cut thereafter and make sure it is pushed up to the length stop before making the cut.


----------

